# In schwarzweiß Foto bunte Objekte hervorheben



## geheimakte (23. April 2006)

Was ich möchte ist.

Ich habe ein buntes Foto, das soll jetzt in schwarzweiß umgewandelt werden, aber bestimmte objekte Personen sollen ihre Farbe behalten, ist das irgendwie möglich und wie bekommtman soetwas hin?


Grüße


----------



## holzoepfael (23. April 2006)

Also ich würde das wie folgt machen:
Bild öffnen, eine Ebene darüberlegen udn diese Schwarz füllen. Danach diese Ebene auf farbe setzen, und mit dem Radiergummi den Teil löschen, der farbig sein soll. Jeodch noch edler wäre es, auf die schwarze Ebene eine Maske anzuwenden, so kannst du jederzeit Veränderungen vornehmen....

Mfg holzoepfael


----------



## susi22 (24. April 2006)

Ich mache das immer so:

- Bild öffnen
- Die Teile die farbig bleiben sollen- markieren (weiche Auswahlkante auf 1)
- Dann Auswahl umkehren
- Dann gehe zu Farbton/Sättigung und stelle Sättigung auf ganz nach links- So wird die umgekehrte Auswahl s/w und die vorerst markierten Teile bleiben farbig-

fertig!;-)


----------



## Leola13 (24. April 2006)

Hai,

schau dir dazu auch einmal dies  an.

Ciao Stefan


----------

